# Timex 'Q' Quartz - Any Info



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

This arrived in the post this morning. I quite like it but would like to know more if possible, such as age?

There are no serial numbers etc on the dial. The only digits I can find are on the engine - 868?

The tick is quite curious. From a distance there is a normal every second tick, but when up to my ear there is a second differently toned tick, so that it appears to tick twice a second.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

tall_tim said:


>


Pure guess here, but the models I've seen before had a much more stylized 'Q' on the dial, and I had those pegged for early 80's, so looking at the style of this one I'd guess at late 80's.

Nice looking model though, very wearable.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice watch, but I'm amazed that it ticks at all with no battery in it!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Timex made that model stainless cased quartz/balance model from 1976-79. If you remove the movement from the case you will find a series of numbers on the edge of the dial and the last 5 numbers will represent the movement and year with the last 2 being the year. The preceeding numbers are the catalog number.

Many of that model had a faceted crystal. The crystal is very difficult to remove as it is cemented in with what appears to be an epoxy.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bill! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bill! :notworthy: :notworthy:


Ditto that! Thanks Bill. When I get 10 minutes without screaming kids, I'll take a closer look.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm sure Mel will chime in as well, as much a Timex aficionado he is.

I vaguely remember seeing those when I was growing up ... late 1970s, early to mid 80s, if my memory is working at all well. The distinctive "Q" stands out, don't it? :think:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> This arrived in the post this morning. I quite like it but would like to know more if possible, such as age?
> 
> There are no serial numbers etc on the dial. The only digits I can find are on the engine - 868?
> 
> The tick is quite curious. From a distance there is a normal every second tick, but when up to my ear *there is a second differently toned tick, **so that it appears to tick twice a second*.


The other "ticks" are the "tocks" :tongue2:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> The distinctive "Q" stands out, don't it?


Actually the smaller Q below the 12 was used on the quartz/balance in the 70's. The 80's quartz had a larger Q at the 12 position.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have several watches that belonged to my wife's father and uncles. I think the Timex was Bob's (father-in-law). Excuse hastily taken photographs - taken in the sitting room a few minutes ago under electric

lighting.










Using the info' on an earlier post - does the serial number @ 6 o'clock indicate 1979 ?










I dont know if there should be a second hand - the minute hand 'steps' once a minute (if you know what I mean)

Julian (L)


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

That is correct. The 57419 is the sales catalog number or model,if you will. The 056 is the movement and the 79 is the year 1979. It would have sold for $44.95 back then. That model did not have a seconds hand.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Bill,

Thank you for the info on father-in-law's watch. It doesn't get worn but my wife likes to keep it running.

Julian (L)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> The 056 is the movement


 :wallbash: Timex movement numbers :wallbash:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not saying much - Bill is the fount of Timex knowledge, and I stand aside with my poor bits of info, and learn from the master along with the rest of you. :yes:

I don't have a transitional Quartz, but the Dynabeat range has a distinctive ticky/beaty pattern as well, and amazingly most of these will go with a fresh cell and a quick lube, even after many years. It's if the original cell has leaked that you have the most problems.









I love 'em, they're vastly under-rated watches IMO (which as you all know is never humble) - aside from the Timex numbering systems,I think Paul acknowledges this also. Funny, two or three of the numbering patterns in Timex - date codes, movement numbers and models sometimes seem to follow no discernible pattern - maybe it's a Scandinavian thing


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, just removed the movement and right enough, there were the numbers right on the dial edge - 9885007378. So, 1978 then. Thanks for all the info :notworthy:

Oh, and it's running like a dream!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Worth repeating, many of the Timex electrics *NEED* to be removed from the case as the model and date info is hidden under the bezel. :yes:

Although it can be a pain, it's worth it if'n you want to be accurate about the date.


----------

